# Lead Migration = Piece of Cake of course. Bunch of photos



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=78974


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are the rest of the photos. They upload best on here. more coming eventually. 
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=78974


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice pictures! :beer:


----------



## mwedd (Mar 13, 2011)

Way to go guy's! Nice hunts..


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ben,great pics man~the blue single inflight with the shot charge approaching,then the hit in the 2nd frame and then the end game was sweet.Thanx for sharing.


----------

